# Screened Bottom Board and Top Hive Entrance



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I haven’t done any top entrances yet. I plan on doing a couple this year though. In the heat of summer I mostly just slide the top box back about 3/8”. I have SBB’s on all of mine but 1. And on the one that I don’t have a SBB on I can’t really tell a difference in it from the others. They seem to be doing just as good if not better than the others. But I like the SBB’s and don’t plan on changing anytime soon.

I have my hives about 18” off the ground and have not a problem with skunks. Only place a bee can get after a skunk is on it’s belly. So if your stands are off the ground skunks have to get on their back legs exposing their belly to eat the bees. 

Plan on feeding more than you are planning to. If you are getting packages they will need the feed. They will slow down on the feed when they don’t need/want it anymore. I hate the baggie feeding way. It always seems to make more of a mess than anything. I use a mason jar in the top center of the lid. Drill a 2 7/8” hole and a small mouth mason jar fits tight.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/MORSE-Hole-Saw-4XJ66?Pid=search


















Dadant and others sell the lids with prepunched holes that fit the mason jars. I mostly just use a nail and put 20-30 small holes in the lid. This method really work well if the bees are in your backyard and you can watch the level of feed they use throughout the day. There are also some nice hive top feeders made that you can buy too.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Paula, screened bottom boards are excellent for ventilaton, Varroa control, and small hive beetles if you put a tray of oil under the screen. I prefer hive stands of 18 inches to make it easier to work the hive without bending over, improve their chances against ants, termites, and all the other reasons honey bees naturally build colonies above the ground.
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Hive_Height.htm
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Inspecting_Gary.jpg


----------



## Paula Buls (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's good to hear from other southern beekeepers. I'm guessing that wintering is somewhat different down here. We can have some pretty cold snaps through the winter but we also regularly have days in the seventies. (It's supposed to get to 75 here today!) 

Hambone, do you use an inner cover or just the top cover?

AmericasBeekeeper, What type of oil do you use?

Thanks again,

Paula


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I use only a top cover.


----------

